# Weird Insect Sighting



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I was walking along a river at night and saw these bugs that glowed green! They were about 3/4 inch long with a fat body and about 8 legs on each side...any Ideas? I was thinking mabey Lightning Bug Larva but I can't find any info on them...


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Did they look like this:

http://iris.biosci.ohio-state.edu/projects/FFiles/fresours.html

Although last night was kind warm, it seems a bit early for them


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yep that's it...Saw them Thursday Night after work...Thanks
Here is a photo I found too...it was on the ground and a faint green glow could be seen...real cool!


----------

